# Walnut grunt



## TMAC (Jun 20, 2014)

I got some walnut from Mike about a week back and cut a couple of pieces for a grunt call. Pretty nice figure. Some of the best walnut I've had. Spar finish then buffed

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tclem (Jun 20, 2014)

Beautiful call


----------



## Tclem (Jun 20, 2014)

Drop it off in McComb on your next trip this way


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 21, 2014)

Mike has awesome walnut ! Sharp looking call !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Jun 21, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Drop it off in McComb on your next trip this way


I guess you would field test it for me Tony?


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice looking grunt. That walnut is an eye catcher. The finish is second to none. Great job. Don't let Tony use it, he will probably use it in the bathtub and blow bubbles with it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jun 21, 2014)

TMAC said:


> I guess you would field test it for me Tony?


You better believe it jack. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice call- You make That walnut look Great.


----------

